# Teilweise Überbelichtung entfernen WIE?



## hadrian (15. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einem Bild weisse Fassaden. Diese 
sind überbelichtet. Sie erscheinen sehr hell
mit einem "strahlendem Rahmen".
Wie kann die Überbelichtung beseitigt werden (PSH 7) ?

Das Bild ist von einem Negativ-Scan und hat 2000dpi
Auflösung. Da ist  noch viel Spielraum für eine Bearbeitung.
Hab schon mal mit Maskierungen probiert - aber dann passt
die weisse Fläche nicht mehr zum Gesamtbild.
Wer hat eine Lösung dafür ?
Gruß Mike.


----------



## iceage (15. September 2004)

Ich würde die Stelle die Überbelichtet ist einfach makieren und mit der Tonwertkorektur bearbeiten.. 

Alternativ könnte man auch den Nachbelichter nehmen


----------



## Joh (15. September 2004)

Probiers mal mit Bild/Anpassen/Tiefen/Lichter
Oder mit Bild/Anpassen/Gradationskurven


----------



## nutron (5. Januar 2007)

Gradationskurfen, ist die beste Lösung wenn man weiss wie man damit umgehen muß.  Dazu empfehele ich dir das mal durchzulesen, dannach kannst du alle anderen Punkte unt er Anpassen links liegen lassen, Für mich der beste weg wenn man es begriffen hat. http://www.thegoldenmean.com/technique/curves1.html


----------

